# Intermittent problem with Power Window



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

This is in regards to my '68 GTO with factory Power Windows. When I bought the car last February the rear driver's side PW didn't work using either switch (front drivers door 4-switch or rear switch by the window itself).
I replaced the motor with a reman from the local O'Reilly auto parts store. Worked fine for awhile, but now it works only intermittently. I am suspecting the switches, since they appear to be original to the car. Haven't had time to read up on the wiring diagram, but is it possible for one switch (presumably the main switch?) to cause this? I may just buy a new main switch since the old one is getting a bit pitted anyway.
Any other ideas? All the other windows work fine all the time.
Also, does anyone have a picture or diagram of the proper routing of the PW switch harness in the driver's door? Mine was upside down/backwards and I can't seem to figure out the right way to route the harness to mate up properly to the switch and not be in a bind.
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not be suprised if the reman motor they sold you is bad. I have seen this all too many times. I always take my electrical motors to a shop and have them rebuild them.
Alt and starter motors are easy enough to rebuild your self.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, I beleive the Master switch can effect all the other switches.....not 100% sure. here is a diagram for 1967 A body.....probably the same for 68....All I got.. Eric


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Jeff, I beleive the Master switch can effect all the other switches.....not 100% sure. here is a diagram for 1967 A body.....probably the same for 68....All I got.. Eric


Thanks for the schematic Eric. Looks like the main switch doesn't provide the power or feed for the other switches, so it must be in the harness or the motor itself. Have to get out the multi-meter when I get back out to the garage next month. Memory is fuzzy here, but I think I checked the wiring before I replaced that first motor. I will be a bit irritated if the "new" motor is bad already, it's kind of a bitch to replace.
Jeff


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

A good cleaning of all electrical contacts will usually help. The switches and motors can all be taken apart and cleaned. Some very fine sand paper and/ or electric parts clean can help a ton. Even a pencil eraser. Brake cleaner can be used but keep it away from all plastic and painted parts. If you have the old motor I would take it apart and clean it very very well and add new grease. reinstall and see if that helps. Make sure the track and liftarm is cleaned of all grease and add new. Even some wd40. Just make sure there isn't any ressitance in the mechanical operation. So the motor has the best possibility to move it. The switches are polarity switches and swap the pos to neg to make the motor go up or down. If cleaning doesn't help then there might be a corroded wire or a pinch/ grounding. I have taken power window motors apart many times on many vehicles. The older GM ones are the easiest. Make sure the brushes are clean. Sand them, and makes sure the connections are sound. Clean the surface that the brushes ride with sand paper till they shine. Make sure the plastic gear and the worm gear move very easily. You can use a charger on 2 amp or 10 amps to test the motor out of the car with some gator clips or same long wires with female spade clips on one end of them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

True...the switches have little copper spring tabs. They get tarnished and sometimes don't complete the circuit....


----------

